# Looking for a trainer in or near Fredericksburg VA



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good trainer in my area? I'm also looking into protection training as well. 

Thanks


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Contact bratmarine on this Board; she's with VGSR.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

How do I contact her...sorry, I am new to this board. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Click on "My Stuff" and "Messages" and "Options" and you can send a PM to her


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a good pet obedience trainer/behaviorist who works out of White Oak Animal Hospital in Fredericksburg. She rescues pit bulls but does great with all types of dogs. Her name is Paula Thomas. She really helped me a great deal with my dog when I was living there. She does not do protection or Schutzhund, but she might be able to help you find a reputable protection traininer down there.


----------

